# Pro Plugger Arrives Tomorrow!



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

I have my new to me yard looking good now and had some big spots of a weed I could not kill. So I hit it hard with glyphosate which obviously killed it and now need to get it to fill back in so I figured I'd try one out!

Here's what I'm starting with, I'll take a pic tomorrow after I try this thing out and then later of the results.

Excited to see how this works!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Man the yard looks great. Keep us updated. I'm considering getting a proplugger and I'm interested to see how it works for you.


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

I love mine. It makes transplanting a breeze.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Looks amazing! What was the weed you were having issues with? And what type of Bermuda do you have?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks for the compliments and that's great to hear that it works well!

I have no idea what kind of Bermuda it is honestly. We've been here for about 6 weeks and I immediately scalped it to the dirt and started over.

For the weed, I'm not sure. I have narrowed it down to either crabgrass or some kind of other grass that's in my backyard trying to spread up here in spots. The side yard is a mix of both (it gets no sun and eventually will be a driveway) and the back is a nice clean lawn of what I'm 99% sure is Centipede. So it could be some of that mixing in. It's frustrating for sure because I spend a lot of time on the front and don't want anything mixing in!

I am still working on figuring out exactly what it is. But it's tough to kill, been trying Celsius. So there's that to figure out as well!

I'll update after the plugger arrives!


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Post a picture of the weed next time- there might be a better alternative that glyphosate that could save your turf. I had to use it on goosegrass this year, but there might be an alternative!


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

cnet24 said:


> Post a picture of the weed next time- there might be a better alternative that glyphosate that could save your turf. I had to use it on goosegrass this year, but there might be an alternative!


Oh I did haha! Had a lot of help too, I still don't know for sure though. Check it out, give me any advice you can please! Post in that one though so I don't hack my own thread!

I wanted to kill the big patches before they spread and it got to the point of healing Bermuda being easier than fighting whatever the heck that stuff is.

My final thought after everything is some sort of crabgrass.

We also determined that the backyard is Centipede and not St Aug. 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4741


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Have you applied anything prior to the glyphosate, and do you plan on putting any nutrients or fertilizer down during/post plugging?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

iFisch3224 said:


> Have you applied anything prior to the glyphosate, and do you plan on putting any nutrients or fertilizer down during/post plugging?


I had sprayed some Celsius but that is all.

Yes, I fertilize weekly with .25 of N lbs right now per 1k sq foot so I'll continue to do that. I'm going to fill in the holes I take the good plugs from with potting soil I guess. I'm thinking I'll need around 60 plugs.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you applied anything prior to the glyphosate, and do you plan on putting any nutrients or fertilizer down during/post plugging?
> ...


10-4. Have a few ideas I've been throwing around - not sure what the best solution would be for St Aug, with possible bermuda/zyosia grow next spring. Still undecided what the next 4-8 weeks have ahead, in addition to spring. :blush: :?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

It's here! Should I do 2" or 4" plugs for Bermuda?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

What an amazing tool! Works perfectly!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Interesting. Looks like a really nice tool.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's a big spot plugged! I think this just may work!


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Kustrud said:


> Here's a big spot plugged! I think this just may work!


Don't see why not. Looks like a perfect "plugged" lawn. I may need to look into this myself. Another problem arose this afternoon, and it isn't looking good.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah I'm gonna keep it wet and mow around them for a couple of weeks I guess. Cut with scissors if I have to lol!

I'll have about 200 holes to fill with potting soil now hahaha but I guess I REALLY aerated too!

Last large spot!


----------



## Crimson2v (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking good! I love the pro plugger, I used it to transfer a few hundred plugs a couple of months ago in my backyard. That along with some watering and fertilizer the spots I plugged are filled in.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks! Im just so impatient so I hope it grows quick haha! This is what the rest of the yard looks like so it's killing me!


----------



## thatlawnguy (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice job Kustrud! That should fill in nicely, all the work you're putting in is paying off.

iFisch3224,
Sorry to hear that. The ProPlugger works in St. Augustine but I wish it pulled a bigger plug because you end up with a plug with only a little grass. It is hard to explain but it is like the turf is full and dense from the top and at the soil level it is sparse so when you pull a plug the whole plug is not full of St. Augustine. If you are thinking of going that route and want to see it picture let me know. Don't get me wrong, it works and will allow you to spread St. Augustine, I just wish the plug was bigger so it transplanted more grass.

-tlg


----------



## kb in md [21740] (Aug 22, 2018)

Yard Butler makes a 3" x 3" square plugger
https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Butler-Augustine-Centipede-SP-33/dp/B000CSXJR6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1535560472&sr=8-4&keywords=lawn+plugger


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Think we can make a request so they start making a larger one and offer both versions?


----------



## RandyMan (May 17, 2018)

Yeah the pro plugger is awesome!My neighbors probably think I am a big kid jumping on a pogo stick Hehe


----------



## Mowlow (Aug 8, 2018)

kb in md [21740 said:


> " post_id=97236 time=1535560558 user_id=2906]
> Yard Butler makes a 3" x 3" square plugger
> https://www.amazon.com/Yard-Butler-Augustine-Centipede-SP-33/dp/B000CSXJR6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1535560472&sr=8-4&keywords=lawn+plugger


Those work great. I did 30 plugs in a round an hour. Fill in is crazy quick too.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Mowlow said:


> kb in md [21740 said:
> 
> 
> > " post_id=97236 time=1535560558 user_id=2906]
> ...


I saw that one and I was torn, I like the larger size but the Pro Plugger did not have a single bad review.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

So here's where I'm at now, this turned out to be a larger than expected project. Im also pulling whatever the grass/weed is by hand now too everywhere I see it and filling in with garden soil.

I'm filling all the Pro Plugger holes with soil as well. Hopefully this area will look like the rest of the lawn soon enough!

LOTS of holes left to fill!

Question - should i lightly fill in the areas around the new plugs with soil too?


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Finished up tonight! Here it is, now the waiting begins!

Should I mow over the plugs or mow around those areas while I'm waiting for them to grow in?


----------



## BenC (Mar 27, 2018)

I just mowed my zoysia plugs for the first time a week ago, and I swear they've Run and tacked more in the last week than they had in the month prior. I think mowing helps...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

BenC said:


> I just mowed my zoysia plugs for the first time a week ago, and I swear they've Run and tacked more in the last week than they had in the month prior. I think mowing helps...


I don't know much about Zoysia but mowing can cause lateral growth with Bermuda.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Kustrud said:


> Question - should i lightly fill in the areas around the new plugs with soil too?


Yes. You don't want the plug to be "loose" in the hole, or the increased soil surface area will cause the plug to dry out too quickly and potentially kill the grass in the plug. (Well, at least if it were KBG you'd want to keep the roots in the plug from drying out - does anything kill Bermuda?!?)

As to mowing height, I start mowing the plugged area at my normal maintenance height. You don't want the newly-transplanted plug to have excessively long grass blades, as the extra grass blade length will demand more water due to increased transpiration, which would require longer roots, which don't exist yet, as you just transplanted the plugs. I've had good results with just treating the plugged area as part of the existing lawn with regard to mowing height.

The newly-transplanted plugs will benefit from being treated like "new sod" for the first couple weeks - extra watering and extra fertilization - but otherwise being treated like a normal part of the lawn.


----------



## kb in md [21740] (Aug 22, 2018)

i added soil around the newly planted plugs and mowed at regular HOC. Also as KnN said extra water and ferts on plugs only. My issue was i didn't pay enough attention to plug height and surrounding area so my plugs are a little lower in the ground


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

kb in md [21740 said:


> " post_id=100361 time=1536171442 user_id=2906]
> i added soil around the newly planted plugs and mowed at regular HOC. Also as KnN said extra water and ferts on plugs only. My issue was i didn't pay enough attention to plug height and surrounding area so my plugs are a little lower in the ground


Let it grow in and since you have a small lawn, just level with sand later.


----------



## Kustrud (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's an update - plugs are really taking off and it's starting to fill in from the sides. The dead spots are definitely shrinking!


----------

